# Hi !!



## Ladycurve1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I seen an article on Theo Walcott's sister and how she has got into body building, I think she looks amazing, I really want to get into it, where is the best place to start (eg any books I should be reading?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

the best place to start is here,alot of knowledge on this board and years of experience.welcome to the board.


----------



## hardcore00 (Apr 27, 2011)

You have internet access so there's the first place to start.

Using this forum and internet searches you can learn so much about diet, training, supplements ect.

Female bbuilding is gettiing ever so more popular.

All the best..


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Get yr butt down the gym and lift stuff!

Welcome to UKM


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello, welcome .

Best place to start , usually the gym, followed closely by the kitchen.

Books to read? Milan Kundera " the unbearable lightness of being " was quite popular , some time ago :thumbup1:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate. "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe. And all the stickies/info on this forum.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome {wo}man :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

wow I must say hello the a lady curve1


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

And by the way, let me assure you, on this site the ladies don't get any special treatment. On UK-M you are one and the same 

Now we got that out of the way, um:blush:, can I buy you a cupcake?

Sorry I could not resist, Im just joshing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M. I think that the best place to start is to have a good look around the forum for the information. There's tonnes of good advice and people's experiences to learn from and if you have any queries post them up...people respond very quickly


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi welcome to the site.Lots of information to get you started on here and plenty of people willing to help you out.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome

Rep


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

good luck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome, brilliant to have another female aboard (get it? a-board? cos its a board? No? --tumbleweed--)

Yeah check out the sections on diet and training, and any questions whatsoever just make a new post in the relative section!


----------

